# Cinema Secrets Foundation Journal



## little_angel (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't post much, but I'm a makeup artist in Alaska. I am transitioning my kit away from MAC, and I just recently purchased a full color range of Cinema Secrets foundation (thank you CameraReadyCosmetics.com!). I want to really know this product in and out, so I'm wearing it myself for a few days to see how it works and how it reacts to my skin.

*Me: *Borderline Oily skin, very oily in the T-zone. Very acne prone. Black hair, brown eyes, NW-20. MAC Studio Fix Fluid user of several years. 

*DAY 1:* First off, I feel pretty stupid because I thought you were supposed to sheer the product out, so I had been mixing it with RCMA thinning oil and it made me hate the finish. Totally not necessary! I read up on CS's website and realized I'm a doof. Anyway, I used a MAC 190 brush and applied the product in short brisk strokes over my clean, moisturized face. At first I thought I needed to pick up more product, but when I drew the brush across my face, I was alarmed at how well the foundation spread and how thin the layer was while still maintaining full coverage. Someone reviewed it on MUA and they said it looked like a 'second skin' which I didn't fully understand until I put it on. It looked like my own skin, but minus the imperfections (of which I have many!). I am using color #506-1 I think, but I'll have to check again when I get home. The color range is phenomenal, and it was very easy to find a true match to my skin tone. I set it with a TINY bit of MAC blot powder on my T-zone. 

*Lunchtime:* Hmmm... it's still here! One spot where I have a scabby ex-pimple is showing through, but the product hasn't migrated, and SHOCKINGLY I don't look really all that shiny. Normally I'm blotting myself with a kleenex once or twice mid-day. No kleenex needed so far. My nose is a little dry and flaky right now from the weather, and the product has collected a little on the flakes. I better exfoliate tonight, or moisturize better tomorrow.

*Just got home from work:* Okay, still looking surprisingly good for having the product on just shy of 10 hours. It's wearing off evenly, which is nice. My blush is all but gone, but that's okay. I'm leaving again, so I'm reapplying a little on my chin where I tend to touch my face during the day, and re-cover that zit. Also reapplied some blush.

*Bedtime:* Makeup is still in tact for the most part. Now comes the fun part- washing it off! I start with Erno Laszlo active phelityl oil and massage that all over my dry face to break up some the foundation and my eye makeup. I then use Erno Laszlo's sea mud soap and wash wash wash... Okay, round one... still some residue on my t-zone. Hrm. Washing my t-zone again. All better. My pores on my nose look a little 'fuller' (gross, sorry) but I'm not broken out at all, and I don't see any new zits brewing. Tone, moisturize, and time for bed. Next time I think I'm just going to try the soap without the cleansing oil to see if it is any easier to wash off that way.


----------



## little_angel (Apr 7, 2008)

Day 2: After my showered, I looked in the mirror and I had some small white bumps that had sprung up around my eyes and nose. I'm thinking this is because my skin, although it looked great, probably had problems 'breathing' in this foundation. The coverage is still great, the staying power wasn't as good as yesterday, as I decided not to set it with powder this time to see how it turned out. It wasn't bad, though. Still very impressed with the look and feel!

Day 3: Broke out! Eek. I can only guess it's from the foundation, so I think this will mostly be used for special occasions and photo shoots. I've continued to use this as a concealer for my undereye circles, and it's awesome.

Overall, I'm really stoked about this foundation, even if I can't wear it every day. I'm excited to use it on my next photoshoot to see how well it holds up behind the camera. Plus, the color matching is simple with the palettes.


----------

